# 98 sentra se



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn thats hot. But whats up with the tail light.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

what do u mean??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think he means why is that orange center painted silver.

hey have u ever thought of getting the crystal corners?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean! represent for the MIA


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Its not paint its vinyl and i wanted to go to with the 99 se-l look in the back , i tried a white strip before, but i didnt like it so i did the light silver


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

was it hard to do the vinyl for the center piece in the rear?? or did u paint it?


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

the back part was kinda hard for my model because it has curves and we needed to put some special type of vinyl that stretches so that it can stick to the surface, but i think your model is easier because the back panel is flat. My friend at Brazil Signs did it for me for $40


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

yo Dag, i wanted to ask u, how did u paint your corner lights to be amber??? and were did u get the paint from?


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i want it to look like this


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Clean Ride! I want JDM corners too. your car would look nice with the amber corners.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks dawg, i appreciate it


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

way to rep the 4 door. looking good!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> *yo Dag, i wanted to ask u, how did u paint your corner lights to be amber??? and were did u get the paint from? *



i had painted my corners w/ krylon stained glass paint. its like a light orange so u need a lot of coats. i bought the paint at michaels... its like 5 bucks a can i believe.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, I meant the turn signals.

Anyway, what size rims are those and how much do you have it dropped?


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow that thing is pretty clean, keep it up!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ooohh,
'damn tight yo!' or whatever people say with regards to nice looking cars.
I love the green, and the rims actually work with the body style.

Seth

P.S. What neighborhood is that?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Very impressive. I'm digging the pinstrip too.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

My rims are 17" in with 205/40/17 and is lowered 2.25 in the front and 2" in the back


----------

